# Is there a simple "back" button in Word 2003?



## wonkle (Jul 22, 2006)

Editing a large doc using Word 2003, with lots of hyperlinks within the doc. I tried to find a "back" button in the toolbars, so I can test a hyperlink, and then go "back" to the original location, but I cannot seem to find such a thing.

Does anybody know if it exists, and on what toolbar?

Thanks


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Found this in the Help file

Go back to the previous drive, folder, or Internet location 

On the Standard toolbar (toolbar: A bar with buttons and options that you use to carry out commands. To display a toolbar, click Customize on the Tools menu, and then click the Toolbars tab.), click Open . 
In the Open dialog box, click the Back button . 

Haven't tried it, but hope it helps.


----------



## wonkle (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmm thanks but I am looking there and I don't really think that's what I am looking for.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Try ALT+LEFT_ARROW.


----------



## wonkle (Jul 22, 2006)

That does indeed work (alt and left arrow).....

Thanks !!!!!!

I am surprised Word does not have a "back" button.....


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, as a matter of fact, it does...

Tools > Customize > Commands tab > Web > Back

Select the Back button and drag it in your toolbar.


----------

